# Heading to Girraween (Now Sundown NP) - Fishing Near by?



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi all 

Ok, you may think I'm nuts but I'm doing a trip down to Girraween the first weekend in June (Hello to 4 degree temperatures :shock: ) and I'm keen to throw in the fishing rods for a go.

Has anyone fished around the area that could give me some idea of where to go? I've been told the Tenterfield Creek holds Murray Cod?

Cheers!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

ryanmoken10 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Ok, you may think I'm nuts but I'm doing a trip down to Girraween the first weekend in June (Hello to 4 degree temperatures :shock: ) and I'm keen to throw in the fishing rods for a go.
> 
> ...


Sundown NP is further own the same river and has more water and more fish
There are a few catfish in girraween but in June it's likely too cold, plus the creeks are small and shallow
The creek that runs through stanthorpe holds carp, silver perch and catfish
There is a couple of dams close by, glenlyon and storm king boh of which hold fish

Also Leslie dam in Warwick which is on the way

Girraween in winter is gorgeous
I'm only totally jealous


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Decided to camp at Sundown National Park instead, purely because we can have open fires (plus there's showers/toilets)...with luck there will be no fire ban. Will be camping right on the water at "The Broadwater", looks good from all the photo's I've see and with the nice stretches of creek I'll definitely be bringing the kayak ;-)

I've been down to Stanthorpe before on a wine adventure and we did a short trip out to Girraween to have a look, this is the return trip we've been wanting to do as the wine adventure got the better of us last time :lol:

Can't wait, so excited!


----------



## fishmond (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey Ryan,

Make sure you post a trip report ( please  ), even if you don't do so well. I have been dreaming of that area and it's fishing potential since I went on a school camp there in 1997.... Just never made it out there but still keen to know.

Plus if you wanna go for an easy hike there is a massive magma mountain out at Girraween that has amazing views and creeks below.... called the pyramid or something... from memory might be "the pyramids" and could be the "2nd pyramid"? I remember there was a very big swimming hole near the camp ground we stayed at that I would think had fish... was very deep and beautiful water.

Enjoy your trip Ryan

Richo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ryan

I just thought of this, but really have no idea. Can you fish in a National Park? Aren't all animals (and plants) protected within a NP?

Please let us know when you have checked this out.

cheers
Trevor


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

kayakone said:


> Can you fish in a National Park? cheers
> 
> Trevor


Yup http://www.derm.qld.gov.au/parks/sundown/index.html

Brrrrr too bloody cold.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

In Girraween there is the Pyramids hiking trail that I wanted to do last time...but being on a wine tour/adventure and being inbetween glasses of shiraz I decided not the best idea. Going to be hitting it up this time though!  Will take a fishing outfit too when I go so if I run across that water hole I'll flick a lure in for you. ;-)

I'll be taking lots of photos and doing a HUGE report once I return. I've been looking at some of the guys from SweetWaterFishing that go down there and it's making me super excited!

As for fishing in the Sundown national park, I've not come across anything that stipulates you cannot fish there. All the SweetWaterFishing guys head down there for a fish religiously so I guess that answers that :? All the fishing I do down there will be _'catch and release'_ too, though one of the guys from work said there are massive carp down there so they'll be going in the bush if I get any of them...

Current temperatures are going at far bellow as -2 degrees Celsius :shock: *I'm going to bloody freeze!!!*


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

ryanmoken10 said:


> In Girraween there is the Pyramids hiking trail that I wanted to do last time.


Ryan at Girraween if you have not already done it do the walk to Mt Norman as you get a good look at most of the main park features along the way.

Pics are on Mt Norman taken in Oct 2006


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

> Ryan at Girraween if you have not already done it do the walk to Mt Norman as you get a good look at most of the main park features along the way.


Thanks Richo! I'll note it down, going to be a big weekend I think 

Nice photo's, some beautiful county out there, can't wait to get back amongst it.

Cheers!


----------



## gonfission (Feb 21, 2009)

Copied from elsewhere:


> Sundown National Park Planned Temporary Closure
> 
> This alert applies to the following parks:
> 
> ...


Dates shouldn't affect you but might be worth a call ...
Cheers John.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

gonfission said:


> Copied from elsewhere:
> 
> 
> > Sundown National Park Planned Temporary Closure
> ...


Thanks champ, I'll give them a ring on Monday to check. Didn't see anything on the booking site but better check just in case


----------

